# Connecting iPod Touch to the Internet through Laptop



## darrenmcg4 (Jul 4, 2009)

Hello,
I'm going to college this September and i found out that my internet connection will be through a LAN cable. (I.E. There will be a LAN cable in my room and this is how I will connect to the internet.) My question is: Can I connect my iPod to the internet through my laptop (Which will be connected to the LAN cable) to the internet.

Any help would be greatly appreciated,
Thank you 
Darrenmcg4

p.s. I'm using Vista


----------



## lawson_jl (Aug 3, 2008)

Why the frowny face on Vista? What exactly are the problems your having with it? I'll willing to bet none at all. 

To answear your question as long as your computer has wifi as well (which any newer laptop would) you can set up Internet Connection Sharing (aka ICS) and share the laptops internet connection threw the wifi. This is easier in Vista then it ever has been. Just go to networking and following the prompts.


----------



## oksteve (Sep 14, 2008)

Which prompts in Networking?
Would there be a conflict with the computer being wired and the w/less being switched on?

I know if my computer is wired to the modem and my w/less switch is on I cannot connect.


----------



## lawson_jl (Aug 3, 2008)

ICS will turn your Wifi into a access point and won't try to connect to networks when you have ICS set up. You shouldn't have any issues with your wifi on and your computer connected to an ethernet connection. The only thing I can think that would cause an issue is if your wifi is auto connectioning to a unsecured network. Then you would have two active connections which would cause a problem. 

To learn about ISC google "ICS, Vista, set up" and you will get tons of pages explaining how.


----------

